# Nigi/Pygmy Hybrid Buckling Horn Tipping



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey Gang, 

So Clyde has gotten beyond skilled with using his horns to do damage. Has anyone tipped a Pygmy's horns or is there some other method? They've just gotten sharp to the point he literally put a horn through the leg of my shorts with no effort.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd put tennis balls on them.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hmm i could see that, will they stay on though? This little joker loves to ram trees.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can duct tape them on.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Like this:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/the-balls-of-shame.174164/


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Suzanne - L O L O L O L O L
Okay Clyde's getting Ducted lol.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Sounds like you need to be blocked and reported. Which I will do now.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

For a more permanent solution, you can take horse hoof nippers and trim just a little from the tips. I do this to our babies when they go through their super-sharp horn phase. Then take a hoof rasp and file the sharp edges off the bit you just nipped. If they're still too sharp, do it again every 2-3 weeks until they are the right bluntness. You just don't want to do too much at once or you will cut into the quick and make them bleed.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Sounds like you need to be blocked and reported. Which I will do now.


I reported it, too. Hopefully they will get him off here soon.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

thanks Damfino- I was wondering about that. I think to make him mad I should give him the tennis ball treatment lol, turn his head into a racket haha.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Tennis balls tend to not stay on very well even when taped. Just my experience. The other thing to do is to make sure you teach him good horn manners. I understand you can't force him to "behave" with fences, feeders, and other goats, but he shouldn't be putting holes in your britches, because the next thing could be a hole in your leg!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

These bucks don't seam to care what you do...suggestions?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> I reported it, too. Hopefully they will get him off here soon.


Is this the same loon that put some nonsense on my profilee page today? ;/


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Is this the same loon that put some nonsense on my profilee page today? ;/


I just got some nonsense/scam on my profile this morning, I guess he's doing it to everyone


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

It looks like they got him.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

great!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MadCatX said:


> These bucks don't seam to care what you do...suggestions?


That's not a good sign. Your bucks should respect your space so they don't become dangerous. You might need to carry a spray bottle and squirt them in the nose or on the front of their toes to make them back up out of your space. I reprimand our horned goats any time their horn brushes me even by accident. I don't care if another goat pushed the horned goat into me, or if he tripped and a horn poked me, or whatever--there's never an excuse good enough to allow a horn poke in my opinion. If a goat pokes me by accident it means he was walking too close for safety.

When I feel a horn brush me even slightly, I'll shout "NO!" and I'll push the goat away, or I'll kick him in the rump as he passes, or I'll clap my hands and stomp toward him to make him jump back. And he should jump out of the way with his tail down--no hackles or posturing in my direction. When I push a goat away I push his shoulder or the side of his face. You never want to push on the front of his face or his horns, and you never want to grab him by a horn to make him behave. These are all aggressive moves that will make him want to fight back.

If you're consistent with horn manners, they do learn to keep their horns out of your space. We start teaching ours from the time they're a couple of months old and waving their little spikes around. It's easiest if you start young. Otherwise they can get an attitude when you try to correct them later on. Good luck!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

This is fantastic advice and exactly what I was looking for. I babied mine, holding him and such. He does respect what I say and has been getting better walking wise, but he has always been pretty loose with ramming us and such. I think the water will be good because he hates getting sprayed. Ive also used the butt kick before. BUT I did learn from your post to not try to use his horns like to push him off or move him. (shouldve known)
see....LOL learning lots but a newb.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

My wether doesn't have horns but we have recently run into a playful butting/rearing issue. I made sure never to encourage this behavior but I'm not the only one who interacts with them so I've spoken to all family members about it. I use a squirt bottle but if I don't have one on me, I'll just to anything to shock or jar him out of his playful mood so he sees that it isn't cute or funny. 

It used to just be around dogs, which was fine, but now he likes to rear up when meeting new people (we like to take walks) and I don't want him displaying such dominance, especially towards children. The worst thing he does to me is cross in front of me on walks (which I correct) but he seems to respect me enough not to rear or butt. If he's on a leash and rears or butts I will yank him towards me, sometimes mid-rear (he's only 40 lbs), and shout. If he's not on a leash AND I don't have a squirt bottle, I will smack or shove him in the shoulder or wack him with a thin stick hard enough to get his attention back on me. 

I wish there was a Cesar Millan for goats.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

See my Nigi acts alot like that- I dont think hes being ugly persay just playful and such. That crossing infront of me is aggravating.


----------

